# Saturday storm predictions



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

So whos got some accumulation predictions for this saturday in Michigan? I am hearing anywhere from 6 inches to 20 inches.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The current forecast calls for a North by Southwest cold air mass from Arizona by way of Portland. Along with the low pressure area east of Ohio picking up moisture from Maine . High winds are expected Fri. into Sat. if the Typhon hits Montana first .But with Alaska being 50 below zero. What does this mean? *No snow for you!*


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;489114 said:


> So whos got some accumulation predictions for this saturday in Michigan? I am hearing anywhere from 6 inches to 20 inches.


Wow, if you guessed 5-20, I would say you must be a weatherman Well, Meteorologist Little Jon, from Buffalo, NY is predicting 8.36 inches for your part of Michigan!...where exactly is Holland!? HAHA!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

0 forcasted for southern ontario, how is michi getting snow!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

If it true then I be very happy to try case 222 with snow plow for that and I want try plow that are 8 inches but I don't think it would happened maybe no snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

0-50"..........


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Little Jon;489131 said:


> where exactly is Holland!?


Holland is on the west side of the state. I will get a map up when I get back onto my home computer.

Ryan


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Just look for the windmills.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is a link to where Holland, Michigan accually is. And yes we do have windmills.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Holland,+MI,+United+States+of+America&sa=X&oi=map&ct=title


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;489630 said:


> 0-50"..........


absolutely, after all this is Michigan!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

My predictions is that someone will get snow some where in the USA some time in the next day or two.If I am wrong maybe I can get a job as a meterologist somewhere.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

With that kind of forecasting you probably could!!!!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I may have found my other job then. :waving:


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

My forcast is "anything is possible".


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

And the forecast for tonight will be: (sticks head out window) RAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Raining here also right now. It was snowing.


----------

